# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Kredi kartlarında "Ödememek" çözümü öne çıktı

## bozok

*Kredi kartlarında "üdememek" çözümü öne çıktı* 


*Esfender KORKMAZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 03/09/2009* 



2005 yılında kredi kartları sorunu gündemdeydi. Konuşmacı olarak katıldığım bir panelde, duayen bir bankacı, kredi kartlarında dört türlü ödeme yöntemi var demişti. Bir... Defaten ödeme... İki... asgarisini ödeme... üç... İcraya ödeme... Dört...üdememe.

Kredi kartı borcunu ödememek, bankaların zorladığı bir yöntemdir. Bankalar kredi kartlarından dünyada eşi-menendi görülmemiş ve de görülmeyecek faizler aldılar... Almaya devam ediyorlar.

Türkiye de, *“tefecinin eline düşen iflah olmaz”* diye bir söz vardı... şimdi bankalar tefeci faizinin de iki katını alıyor. 2009 yılında tefeci faizi yüzde 30, bankaların kredi kartı faizi yüzde 62’dir. üstelik, tefeciler arasında rekabet var. Bankalar ise, anlaşarak, kartel oluşturmuş durumdadır. ürneğin Merkez Bankası kredi kartlarında azami faizi yüzde 62 ilan ediyor, tüm bankalar aynı azami faiz üzerinden faiz alıyorlar.

Bu şartlarda bankalar tüketiciyi tefeciden beter ediyor... Ellerine düşenin her şeyini alıyorlar... Sonra da onlardan borçlarını yapılandır diyorlar!

Bir tanıdığımın bir bankaya 2006 yılı başında 3 bin lira kredi kartı borcunu sordum... Birkaç haciz geçirmesine rağmen, üç bin liralık borcu icrada 61 bin liraya çıkmış. Avukat yeniden yapılandırma ile bu borcun 15 bin liraya ineceğini söyledi. Banka ise bize gelin 7 bin liraya kapatalım dedi.* Bu nasıl bir hukuk düzenidir? Bu nasıl bir piyasa düzenidir?*

7 Temmuzda yürürlüğe giren *“Banka Kartları ve Kredi Kartları Kanunu”* kapsamında kredi kartı borcunu taksitlendirme süresi 7 Eylülde sona eriyor. Bankalara, avukatlarına, varlık yönetim şirketlerine veya temsilcilerine yazılı olarak başvurmaları gerekiyor.

Kredi kartlarında takibe alınan toplam borç 3 milyar 100 milyon liradır.

Başvuru süresinin bitmesine bir hafta kala, yaklaşık 81 bin tüketicinin başvurduğu ve 3 milyar 100 milyon liralık toplam borcun sadece 251 milyon lirasının yani yüzde 8’inin yapılandırıldığı bildiriliyor.

Anlaşılan odur ki süre sonuna kadar, başvuran mağdur sayısı yüzde 40’ı geçmeyecek. Bunun anlamı başta söylediğimiz *“ödememe”* şeklindeki ödeme şeklidir.

*Borçlu neden borcunu ödemiyor...* 

1) Tüketici dernekleri diyor ki: “Bankalar, yapılan başvuruları ilk başlarda kabul etmedi. Sistem yoğunluğu gerekçe gösterilip, tüketiciler ilk 2-3 hafta geri çevrildi. Ardından bazıları, tüketicileri, borçlarıyla ilgilenen avukatlarına yönlendirdi. Avukat parasını aradan çıkarmak için böyle bir yol denediler. Avukat parasının tamamının ödenmesini istediler. Bu konuda tüketicilerden yoğun şikayet aldık. Halen bu uygulama devam ediyor. Tüketici, icra takibi yüzünden ortaya çıkan avukat parasının tamamını ödemek zorunda değil. Kanunda bu açıkça belirtiliyor. Avukat parasının yüzde 75’i silinecek ve yüzde 25’i yapılandırmaya dahil edilecek.” 

2) Borçlu para bulamadı. Ekonomik kriz nedeniyle 6 milyondan fazla insan işsiz... Bu işsizler aileleri ile birlikte 20 milyon ediyor. İşsiz kalanın aile fertleri de borcunu ödeyemiyor.

3) Bankaların kredi kartlarından geçen yıl aldıkları yüzde 106, bu sene aldıkları yüzde 62 faize karşı vatandaş tepki gösteriyor. Borcunu ödemek istemiyor.

4) Bankalar işi tavsatıyor... üünkü, bankalar bu alacakları için önce karşılık ayırıyor. Sonra alamayacakları kesinleşince, vergi matrahından düşüyorlar.

5) Hükümet kredi kartı mağdurlarına mağdur gözüyle bakmıyor. Başbakan bunu sık sık dile getirmişti. *“Mağdur yok, borçlu var”* demişti.


...

----------


## bozok

*Vatandaş affa bile giremiyor kredi kartında battıkça batıyor* 

*03.09.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Kredİ kartı borcunu ödeyemeyenler için getirilen affa ilgi beklentilerin çok çok altında kalırken, batık kredi kartı borcu çığ gibi büyümeye devam ediyor.* 

21-28 Ağustos haftasında bireysel kredi kartlarında tasfiye olunacak kredilerin tutarı 49.2 milyon TL artarak 3 milyar 717 milyon TL seviyesine çıktı. Böylece kredi kartında batık kredilerin oranı yüzde 10.86 ile verilerin açıklanmaya başlandığı 2004 yılından bu yana en yüksek seviyesine ulaştı. YIlbaşında yüzde 7.17 olan bu oran 2007 yılı sonunda yüzde 6.67, 2004 yılında ise yüzde 4.21 seviyesinde bulunuyordu. 

Bu yılın ilk 8 ayında kredi kartı batıklarında 1.3 milyar TL’lik, başka bir ifadeyle yüzde 58’lik artış yaşandı. 

Merkez Bankası’nın açıkladığı verilere göre, bu yılın ilk 6 ayında kredi kartı borcunu ödememiş kişilerin sayısı 467 bin 871’e ulaştı. Bu rakam 2008’in tamamında kart borcunu ödeyemeyenlerin sayısından daha fazla. 

*6 ayda borç ödeyemeyen 2008’in toplamını geçti*

2004 22.987
2005 98.435
2006 118.636
2007 148.564
2008 400.428
2009/6 467.871

*‘Kart affı için bankalar haftasonu da çalışsın’*

Tüketİcİler Birliği, kredi kartı borçlarının yapılandırılması için bankaların önümüzdeki Cumartesi ve Pazar günleri mesai yapmasını istedi. Tüketiciler Birliği Genel Başkanı Nazım Kaya, 7 Temmuz’da yürürlüğe giren *“Banka Kartları ve Kredi Kartları Kanunu”* kapsamında 3 milyar 100 milyon liralık kredi kartı borcunun yapılandırılmasının hedeflendiğini bildirdi. Kanunun kredi kartı borcu nedeniyle haklarında icra takibi başlatılmış 875 bin kişiyi ilgilendirdiğini ifade eden Kaya,* “Ancak hedeflenen rakama ulaşılamadı. Borcun sadece yüzde 8’lik bölümü yapılandırmaya girdi. Hedefin oldukça gerisinde kalındığı açıkça ortada”* dedi.

Borçluların çoğunun kanun ve yapılandırmadan bilgisinin olmadığını dile getiren Kaya, şunları kaydetti: *“Ayrıca Türk insanı, işlerini son güne bırakma gibi bir alışkanlığa sahip. Bu yüzden Cumartesi ve Pazar günlerini heba etmeyelim. Bankalar, bu haftasonu mesai yapmaya davet ediyorum”* dedi.

*Kart affı ilgi görmedi*

Kart affına tabi tutar: 3.2 milyar TL
Afdan yararlanan: 252 milyon TL
Oran: % 8.67
Af kapsamına giren kişi: 875 bin
Afdan yararlanan kişi: 91 bin
Oran: % 10.4
Daha önce affa katılım: % 28 


...

----------

